
SourceHut prohibits repos with large binary files - bluedino
https://mobile.twitter.com/stevelosh/status/1215814068549742593
======
ddavis
Perhaps one should remember that SourceHut is in alpha.
[https://sourcehut.org/alpha-details/](https://sourcehut.org/alpha-details/)

